# Ski Sundown 1/3/14



## jarrodski (Jan 3, 2014)

http://vimeo.com/83318474

its pretty fun, and not nearly as cold as predicted.  ended up with 6-7 over both days.   

we had the greens packed down, everything else was left alone after 10:30 last night


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 3, 2014)

jarrodski said:


> http://vimeo.com/83318474
> 
> its pretty fun, and not nearly as cold as predicted.  ended up with 6-7 over both days.
> 
> we had the greens packed down, everything else was left alone after 10:30 last night


Look fantastic! Are you the guy I see from sundown on fox ct?


----------



## jarrodski (Jan 3, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Look fantastic! Are you the guy I see from sundown on fox ct?



yea   thats me


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 3, 2014)

jarrodski said:


> yea   thats me


Cool. You have a great mountain! You guys do an awesome job blowing snow, but I wish you'd give the guns a rest for a day after it snows naturally. Then you can turn them back on again after.(I'm not talking about this year, but in the past when I visited once that happened). Also, there's no way you guys can do a 30-35 dollar midweek 4 hour daytime ticket like the other 2 places in ct?(or reduce price of 2 hours?)


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh and I have one more question. And I figure no better person to ask than you.

 How come when you blow snow and groom overnight sometimes it turns to ice and crud spots and is relatively hard/scratchy, but sometimes it doesn't and stays relatively soft/packed powder. And I'm showing up in the morning and it has stayed below freezing the whole time. It's very strange.


----------



## jarrodski (Jan 3, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Cool. You have a great mountain! You guys do an awesome job blowing snow, but I wish you'd give the guns a rest for a day after it snows naturally. Then you can turn them back on again after.(I'm not talking about this year, but in the past when I visited once that happened). Also, there's no way you guys can do a 30-35 dollar midweek 4 hour daytime ticket like the other 2 places in ct?(or reduce price of 2 hours?)



http://skisundown.com/The-Mountain/Tickets-Passes/Lift-Tickets

http://skisundown.com/The-Mountain/Tickets-Passes/Midweek-12-Pack


----------



## jarrodski (Jan 3, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Oh and I have one more question. And I figure no better person to ask than you.
> 
> How come when you blow snow and groom overnight sometimes it turns to ice and crud spots and is relatively hard/scratchy, but sometimes it doesn't and stays relatively soft/packed powder. And I'm showing up in the morning and it has stayed below freezing the whole time. It's very strange.



some times the guns run wet depending on temperature and humdity.  the reason some mornings are scratchy is because we groom over the fresh snow, and it freezes.  usually after a second groom session it breaks up nicley and becomes awesome again.  as you saw this past monday into tuesday with the rain freeze scenario.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 3, 2014)

The only thing you need to know about the CT Ski/Snowboard industry Snowlover is that Ski Sundown is the BEST CT has to offer BY FAR. I ride 80+ days a year and if I knew there was a better place I'd be there, but the fact is this _IS the best and thats why I choose to spend so much time there. _The icy patches is just a way of life for a new england skier...the sooner you embrace that fact the better, ice happens. Jarrod you guys stay AWESOME and make that snow whenever its right, us junkies will hang in there with you like always.      SUNDOWN RULES!!!!


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 3, 2014)

jarrodski said:


> some times the guns run wet depending on temperature and humdity.  the reason some mornings are scratchy is because we groom over the fresh snow, and it freezes.  usually after a second groom session it breaks up nicley and becomes awesome again.  as you saw this past monday into tuesday with the rain freeze scenario.



Thanks for the answer. At what humidity percentage level do the guns run "wet"?


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 3, 2014)

planb420 said:


> The only thing you need to know about the CT Ski/Snowboard industry Snowlover is that Ski Sundown is the BEST CT has to offer BY FAR. I ride 80+ days a year and if I knew there was a better place I'd be there, but the fact is this _IS the best and thats why I choose to spend so much time there. _The icy patches is just a way of life for a new england skier...the sooner you embrace that fact the better, ice happens. Jarrod you guys stay AWESOME and make that snow whenever its right, us junkies will hang in there with you like always.      SUNDOWN RULES!!!!


I know ice happens at every ec area. I'm just trying to go/figure out when it's best.

I don't know.... Powder ridge might be a little better than sundow  lol


----------



## planb420 (Jan 3, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Powder ridge might be a little better than sundow  lol



you just made the LIST.... :argue:    lol


----------



## jarrodski (Jan 3, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Thanks for the answer. At what humidity percentage level do the guns run "wet"?



that's the part that is more of an art than a science.  we try to use low energy guns that allow us to run more of them at the same time.  what low energy refers to is, less air... about 60 cubic feet per minute.  this allows us to run more guns than just a few years ago with out the significant investment in bigger air compressors,   which we did anyways 2 seasons ago.  

the classic snowmaking plan is one trail at a time until the managers decide to go back and go for base depth.  we've gotten away from that and opt to hit 100% as fast as possible.  its more fun for us.  we're small.  we know that.  we need to be 100% open.   this year, that happened on day 2.  

anyway, the art part of snow making is where the labor is.  our dudes are out 24 hours a day keeping an eye on things and trying to make slight adjustments.   all of them are skiers and snowboarders which helps tremendously.  

please feel free to ask any question you want.   or track me down mid week for a lift ride conversation.  my name is Jarrod obviously.


----------



## Tin (Jan 3, 2014)

planb420 said:


> you just made the LIST.... :argue:    lol




It's what he is trying to do.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 3, 2014)

Figured this TR needed a photo for credibility


----------



## bvibert (Jan 3, 2014)

planb420 said:


> View attachment 10103
> 
> Figured this TR needed a photo for credibility



Nice shot!


----------



## planb420 (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks  Had fun making it


----------



## jaysunn (Jan 4, 2014)

> I don't know.... Powder ridge might be a little better than sundow  lol



LOL, are you serious,


----------

